# aeroponic question....



## KAMSAI (Sep 26, 2008)

Well i got me a set up just like this >>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDladyIWo5o  , its 30 gallons, my question is, how much water should i put into it, what nutes should i use i was planing on using advanced nutirents co. nutes but i dunno, i wanna read some out put from the people who have had use these type of systems, anyone willing to help, id highly appreciate!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 26, 2008)

You could have built that unit for under 70 bucks yourself. Ebay blows goat nuts. As far as filling it I would put enough water to fill it up all the way to the manifold and add the nutes according to what you put in. top it off with plain water inbetween complete res changes. Advanced are the best hands down.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats an Aerospring out of the book "HowTo Hydroponics"  BuddyLuv is right about the 80 bucks thing, but that includes the specialty tools. After that, it costs about 40-50 to build. I've built many of those, and many modified ones. Take some time and read a little more. Most of this stuff is WAY overpriced.

To answer your orginal question,  The pump always needs to be submerged. In my 26 gal rubbermaid container, I used 15 gallons of water initially.  There really is no set limit. Just make sure the pump is always submerged, and keep adding from there...


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, and I should add, Great to see another aero user on here, I haven't found too many of them. That Aerospring actually turns into a DWC when the roots get too long. I modified mine by adding a second tub underneath, thats the res, and the top chamber just sprays and drains, ill see if I can find a pic.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, kamsai,  "aero" is to bring the co2 to the roots along with the water..
but these microjets only brings water (h20)  so it still concerns as hydroponic..
hey.. you are not alone here, I'm still look for some help to get right mist nozzles and right pump to bring co2 and water to the roots,  so far what we have is "aerospring" from the 4th edition of hydroponic ebook... I do see some different kind of aeroponics "tried and true" in youtube, I ll come back for more posts... I do need help also to get right things to make aeroponic work right.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> Hi, kamsai,  "aero" is to bring the co2 to the roots along with the water..
> but these microjets only brings water (h20)  so it still concerns as hydroponic..
> hey.. you are not alone here, I'm still look for some help to get right mist nozzles and right pump to bring co2 and water to the roots,  so far what we have is "aerospring" from the 4th edition of hydroponic ebook... I do see some different kind of aeroponics "tried and true" in youtube, I ll come back for more posts... I do need help also to get right things to make aeroponic work right.



The green parts of the plant need Co2, not the roots. The roots actually need O2 in order to absorb the nutrients. The best way for him to achieve that in his "Aerospring" is to use an airpump, and airstones in the reservoir. That keeps the water oxygenated, and keeps the roots getting what they need. Thats just for the submerged roots though, the sprayers oxygenate the water enough as to where the sprayed roots will be fantastic.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

fadeux is correct!!

and I Just has a real bright light on my head..  you can do DWC, pretty easy,  then add the "mist fogger"  it has float device, you can put that in the dwc
let it float, plug the outlet on..you will see lot of fogs and mists in the chamber which will give roots O2 (oxgens) ,  and the micro sprayers we uses can give waters to the roots...    not bad huh?


----------



## KAMSAI (Sep 28, 2008)

thank you for your help guys i appreciate it alot, how about nutes? and recomendations?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 28, 2008)

clean water, but be sure water has no chlorine in it, that is good start..
the way I see it, baby plants dont need any but water until they reach to juvenile age, and the more roots develop, then its time to give some nutes..  

check with advanced DWC and hydro growers about nutes...


----------



## KAMSAI (Sep 28, 2008)

i hope i can get the help here, i dont wanna go thru other forums, id feel like a trader, i dunno thats just me, another question how long should i have the sprayers on? and how many times should they be on daily?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 28, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> i hope i can get the help here, i dont wanna go thru other forums, id feel like a trader, i dunno thats just me, another question how long should i have the sprayers on? and how many times should they be on daily?




what kind of medium do you use, that what depends on... lecca, or rockwool?"



I would highly recommend to have airstone and air pump running all the time.. and mist fogger too..
that is to start with...

I'm still newbie with leca and rockwools.. I think 15 min off and 15 min on for hydroton rocks..   the organic soils  I only have to water them once to 3 time a week   most of time once a week..


----------

